# Trump threatens European Union



## Eloy (Feb 1, 2017)

The president of the European Union Council, Donald Tusk, warned the heads of governments from all the European Union (EU) states (except England) that newly elected U.S. President Trump represents a danger to the EU because he encouraged Britain to leave the union while encouraging other states of the EU to also leave.
It is reported on the front page of *THE TIMES* today that President Tusk sees a danger in the nationalism which is sweeping the world with Donald Trump's slogan of America First, England wanting out of the EU and political parties in France, Austria, Hungary, Poland, and the Netherlands, sounding racist.

President Tusk says that individual countries outside of the EU will find themselves subject to exploitation by the three powers of the USA, Russia, and China. Now, more than ever, European states of the Union need to keep focused on the European ideal of an ever closer political union so that the EU will hold its own against the Americans, the Russians, and the Chinese.

I believe President Tusk is right and it is sad to see the United States being perceived as a malevolent influence over Europe when we were so close after World War II but the corollary to America First, NATO being obsolete, and the breakup of the EU are all messages from Donald Trump. So long, it's been good to know you.






Donald Tusk -- President of the European Council


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2017)

What I think is sad is having a political situation where unelected individuals are dictating policy.

.....But then again, I appreciate the diversity of European culture and wish for France to continue to be France, Britain, Britain and Germany, Germany instead of devolving into yet more Islamic hell holes.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 1, 2017)

No empire lasts forever.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 1, 2017)

What's destroying the EU is the massive islamic immigration.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 1, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> What's destroying the EU is the massive islamic immigration.


The far right is more of a danger to Europe


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > What's destroying the EU is the massive islamic immigration.
> ...




You should try telling that to the thousands of British children who have been gang raped by Muslim men who call them "easy meat".


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> The president of the European Union Council, Donald Tusk, warned the heads of governments from all the European Union (EU) states (except England) that newly elected U.S. President Trump represents a danger to the EU because he encouraged Britain to leave the union while encouraging other states of the EU to also leave.
> It is reported on the front page of *THE TIMES* today that President Tusk sees a danger in the nationalism which is sweeping the world with Donald Trump's slogan of America First, England wanting out of the EU and political parties in France, Austria, Hungary, Poland, and the Netherlands, sounding racist.
> 
> President Tusk says that individual countries outside of the EU will find themselves subject to exploitation by the three powers of the USA, Russia, and China. Now, more than ever, European states of the Union need to keep focused on the European ideal of an ever closer political union so that the EU will hold its own against the Americans, the Russians, and the Chinese.
> ...


He is full of shit (literally). They were failures before they were Trump'd.


The European Union: A Failed Experiment


----------



## Eloy (Feb 1, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> No empire lasts forever.


I think Americans believe their country will last a thousand years.


NoNukes said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > What's destroying the EU is the massive islamic immigration.
> ...


I agree with you about the danger of the far right to Europe. We remember when they fascists held a grip over the continent during the last century and how it led to internecine deaths and horrors. The European Union was established to ensure that this does not happen again and it is working. No more are European Union countries solving differences with wars but instead debate in a parliament how best to cooperate for the common good. Nationalism which threatens a breakup from within would be a catastrophe.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 1, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > The president of the European Union Council, Donald Tusk, warned the heads of governments from all the European Union (EU) states (except England) that newly elected U.S. President Trump represents a danger to the EU because he encouraged Britain to leave the union while encouraging other states of the EU to also leave.
> ...


Bill Lee's opinion is worthless because he sees the European Union as an experiment and a project. It is not. What the EU is is a collection of treaties between sovereign states to have a single market without tariffs but a free market with a single currency and a goal for ever closer political union which is held together by a respect for all the nations with many different languages. With a stroke of the pen members agree to cooperate rather than individual nationalism that would tear us apart as happened in the last century.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> The president of the European Union Council, Donald Tusk, warned the heads of governments from all the European Union (EU) states (except England) that newly elected U.S. President Trump represents a danger to the EU because he encouraged Britain to leave the union while encouraging other states of the EU to also leave.
> It is reported on the front page of *THE TIMES* today that President Tusk sees a danger in the nationalism which is sweeping the world with Donald Trump's slogan of America First, England wanting out of the EU and political parties in France, Austria, Hungary, Poland, and the Netherlands, sounding racist.
> 
> President Tusk says that individual countries outside of the EU will find themselves subject to exploitation by the three powers of the USA, Russia, and China. Now, more than ever, European states of the Union need to keep focused on the European ideal of an ever closer political union so that the EU will hold its own against the Americans, the Russians, and the Chinese.
> ...


Great news, thanks! 
Great news keeps pouring in, best 2 weeks America has had since Japan surrendered.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


The fact remains it was failed prior to Trump so as usual your are just slinging shit hoping it will stick with some idiots.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 1, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


The European Union has not failed but has added members to the original 6 bringing the number today to 28.
Donald Trump is a protectionist who will harm the ability of the United States to trade in a free market. He is also very ignorant about how economics works. For example, he wants all the pharmaceutical companies which have headquarters in the USA to close down all their research in European universities and to withdraw all their production from the European Union's single market of 28 states. This makes no sense because the companies will not even have the ability to avoid tariffs by producing within the single market. This is not how free trade works. American companies should continue to research and develop drugs both in the USA and the European Union and to manufacture in both domestic and foreign markets. But Donald Trump's plan is to restrict them to one American market facing a tariff wall with the European Union and more expensive drugs imported from the EU. The man has no clue.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 1, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


I live in Ireland and have never heard of these thousands of rapes. Quit spreading fake news.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 1, 2017)

Coming soon to a failed nation near you:

*Marine LePen!*​


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


American companies will have to follow the rules set forth via the American peoples representatives. If you do not like that tough shit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 1, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




 You actually brag about your abject ignorance? How utterly stupid does a person have to be to call the rapes in Rotherham and all throughout the U.K. "fake news"?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 1, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Look, I have been respectful of you and I have overlooked your foul mouth as I explained the issues but I will not continue to debate with you unless you offer the same respect to me.
As to the rules by American politicians, there is only one man I know of that wants to regulate American companies by punishing them for manufacturing both in the USA and abroad. That man is Donald Trump. What surprises me is that the Congressional Republicans who have been in favor of light regulation of the market place are saying nothing about Donald Trump threatening successful American companies unless they get out of manufacturing and researching abroad as well as at home. Republicans all of a sudden are in favor of punitive regulations by Donald Trump???


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Of "shit" insults your sensitivity you are probably not worth taking the time to converse with.

General Electric and others closing factories here and insisting on long time employees training employees in other countries has to stop. As far as the pharm industry goes they are out of control on all levels so personally I could care less what misery they go through at this point. 

As far as the European Union problems go that is your problem not ours. I do not expect our president to bow to your desires over what is in the best interest and the will of the people that voted him into office. Your Euro companies even if they originally based out of this country will have to follow the rules that are created in trade agreements that are approved by the people of this country or find someone else to trade with.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > No empire lasts forever.
> ...


 That would explain why americans are fouling themselves over this; we don't bother with honoring our own treaties.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 1, 2017)

Let me get this straight. 14 million Muslims live within the E.U. EEA states and Switzerland , the EU, EEA and Switzerland have a population of more than  560 million.  When the UK leaves the EU, they will take their 5 million Muslims with them  so the population of the EU, EEA and Switzerland will go down to 500 million and Muslims will go down to 9 million in a population of 500 million Christians.  It's a tiny minority.  

I think people are either not very informed or are idiots.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


 
The american political system has but one goal, to continue to concentrate and redistribute societal wealth into private corporate/bankster hands.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 1, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Let me get this straight. 14 million Muslims live within the E.U. EEA states and Switzerland , the EU, EEA and Switzerland have a population of more than  560 million.  When the UK leaves the EU, they will take their 5 million Muslims with them  so the population of the EU, EEA and Switzerland will go down to 500 million and Muslims will go down to 9 million in a population of 500 million Christians.  It's a tiny minority.
> 
> I think people are either not very informed or are idiots.


You are correct. Right wing alarmists exaggerate the challenge facing European countries. Oddly enough, the few EU countries which have little to none of the refugees are showing signs of extreme nationalism, such as Hungary and Poland.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> The president of the European Union Council, Donald Tusk, warned the heads of governments from all the European Union (EU) states (except England) that newly elected U.S. President Trump represents a danger to the EU because he encouraged Britain to leave the union while encouraging other states of the EU to also leave.
> It is reported on the front page of *THE TIMES* today that President Tusk sees a danger in the nationalism which is sweeping the world with Donald Trump's slogan of America First, England wanting out of the EU and political parties in France, Austria, Hungary, Poland, and the Netherlands, sounding racist.
> 
> President Tusk says that individual countries outside of the EU will find themselves subject to exploitation by the three powers of the USA, Russia, and China. Now, more than ever, European states of the Union need to keep focused on the European ideal of an ever closer political union so that the EU will hold its own against the Americans, the Russians, and the Chinese.
> ...



This dude is simply an anti-american that evidently believes he has the right to rule over another country's people and make their choices for them. Piss on him and his goons whomever they are!


----------



## montelatici (Feb 1, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > The president of the European Union Council, Donald Tusk, warned the heads of governments from all the European Union (EU) states (except England) that newly elected U.S. President Trump represents a danger to the EU because he encouraged Britain to leave the union while encouraging other states of the EU to also leave.
> ...



He is actually saying that he is not happy with Trump's goal of destroying the EU.  Understandable.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 1, 2017)

montelatici said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Tusk and the world in general should understand the American people are sick and tired of global elitists tagging their paychecks and the paychecks of their posterity to finance their evil global gains. Our paychecks in the US are backed by air and empty promises. They are based on fiat currency that is regulated by an unelected and uncontrollable cabal whose days are numbered. The EU won't survive the failure of that type of global elitist monetary system either. If anyone believes that they are going to be allowed by the American people to freely stick shit in the face of the American people who are hell bent on destroying this cabal once and for all they better think again.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 2, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


I'm sorry but I have had enough of your vulgar toilet language. I will not br trading any more of your posts.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 2, 2017)

Eloy said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




You're a girl.. Kinda easy to see


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 2, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Thousands????


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 2, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Because you have state run media.  My friends in Germany had never heard about the Islamo problems there either.  Big Brother tells you what they want you to hear.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 2, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Yes, thousands.  There were 1400 victims in Rotherham, alone, and this has been happening throughout Britain. The P.C. press responsible for creating mindless idiots such as yourself has been burying this for years.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 2, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


That is not true, total paranoia. We get news about the United States that you never hear about.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 2, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




 Yet you called what has happened in Rotherham and elsewhere "fake news" because you have been trained to be completely ignorant on the subject.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 2, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


I know you hear about US news we do not.  Our media too is controlled and only get the narrative.  I use foreign news for US news in most cases.  But it is visa versa for you.  And we have a lot of independent news sources that go against the narrative directives that you do not have in Europe.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 2, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


There were 270 known child victims, but we all know over the years this is a much larger number.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 2, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


You are saying that thousands have been raped, but cannot back it up. Fake news,


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 2, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




Damn, are you stupid and dishonest.

There were 1400 in Rotherham alone, you idiot.  You have been trained to see no evil and damn, are you displaying that you are incapable of acting as anything beyond that training.

 You need an education, child, and you need it sooner rather than later.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 2, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Could you provide some proof?


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 2, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


That is sexual exploitation in general since 1997, and it is mostly Asian men, not Muslims raping women. Fake news from you.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Eloy said:


> The president of the European Union Council, Donald Tusk, warned the heads of governments from all the European Union (EU) states (except England) that newly elected U.S. President Trump represents a danger to the EU because he encouraged Britain to leave the union while encouraging other states of the EU to also leave.
> It is reported on the front page of *THE TIMES* today that President Tusk sees a danger in the nationalism which is sweeping the world with Donald Trump's slogan of America First, England wanting out of the EU and political parties in France, Austria, Hungary, Poland, and the Netherlands, sounding racist.
> 
> President Tusk says that individual countries outside of the EU will find themselves subject to exploitation by the three powers of the USA, Russia, and China. Now, more than ever, European states of the Union need to keep focused on the European ideal of an ever closer political union so that the EU will hold its own against the Americans, the Russians, and the Chinese.
> ...


President Tusk is wrong, as the EU, because of its open borders policy is now destined to become a European Islamic Caliphate.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 3, 2017)

LuckyDuck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > The president of the European Union Council, Donald Tusk, warned the heads of governments from all the European Union (EU) states (except England) that newly elected U.S. President Trump represents a danger to the EU because he encouraged Britain to leave the union while encouraging other states of the EU to also leave.
> ...


You write nonsense. Would I be right in thinking that you watch only FAUX News, I wonder.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 3, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > No empire lasts forever.
> ...



You've got to love this method of argument -- "The EU is so great, now Trump is ruining it all!"  If the EU was so great for the people in it, then why is there so much popularity in leaving it?  Trump magically convinced them things are bad, when everything is good?

The "far right" is gaining popularity in Europe because of the failed open borders policy of the globalist left.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Could you provide some proof?




 How old are you, child?  Do you REALLY need one of the adults to hold your hand and show you how to perform a basic internet search?

Sheesh.

Google


 Now, your choice here is clear.  You can either be a man or admit that the truth is the truth, or you can continue to be a sniveling little boy who puts his fingers in his ears and yells "Nyah, nyah, Nyah" because he doesn't want to hear something.

Which will it be for you?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2017)

theHawk said:


> The "far right" is gaining popularity in Europe because of the failed open borders policy of the globalist left.




 Things are all topsy turvy in Europe.   In their support of all things Islamic, leftists like Eloy support the complete degradation of women, a hatred of gays so fierce they need to fear for their lives, the eradication of the separation of religion and government, the elimination of free speech, severe punishment for apostasy and policies of Judenrein.

Meanwhile, anybody who wishes to preserve the liberal culture that has taken decades and centuries to achieve is simply branded "far right" and despised for it.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 3, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > What's destroying the EU is the massive islamic immigration.
> ...


Yeah, they've carried out so many bomb attacks on nightclubs, restaurants, airports, promenades, and such  I've totally forgotten the names of the far right groups who've carried out these attacks in Europe. Perhaps you could remind us?


----------



## Eloy (Feb 3, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


You put the words "The EU is so great, now Trump is ruining it all!" in quotation marks but no-one wrote that. You might be paraphrasing incorrectly. Your claim that there is widespread unpopularity of the European Union (EU) is untrue. There was a referendum in Britain and the electorate narrowly passed (52%) the proposition to leave the EU. No other country has applied to leave. Even in Britain, the majority in Scotland and North Ireland voted to remain. But Donald Trump has been praising the English for leaving and he is expressing his opinion that other member states should also leave. Now, honestly, how would Americans feel if the Chancellor of Germany said it would be good if Idaho were to secede from the USA? What a nerve that guy has.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 3, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


If you live in Ireland and you haven't heard of the Islamic paedo rings (Rotherham ring a bell?), you are either lying or you live under a rock.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 3, 2017)

Tilly said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


There are bigger dangers than just bombs.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 3, 2017)

Tilly said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


That was mostly Asian men.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Could you provide some proof?
> ...


I already did the research and replied. Quit spreading fake news.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 3, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


 
You would be better off focusing on your own economic system which in essence is an authoritarian system that still behaves as a colonial wealth extraction enterprise.  Everything that presses down on you begins at home with your own system.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 3, 2017)

A united Europe would mean less risk of its historical war making. That was and is a major motivation for the E. U. The U.S. has inherited a position in the world that is the result of WWII. Economically and politically, it has often counter-balancing considerations. Defending Europe is necessary, but costly. Unity and peace there are positive. Commerce with Europe can be profitable. Making deals with each country is more favorable to the U.S. than dealing with a powerful block. Disunity, here, is 'positive'. Prudence points to which?
In the grand scale, peace is cheaper than war. A truly grand strategy demands higher considerations than tactical economic maneuvers.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2017)

Tilly said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




 This one appears to have an I.Q. too low to be able to process information.

 .......in addition to the utter dishonesty.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 3, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


They were nearly all Pakistani Muslim men.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2017)

Tilly said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




 He has erected an impenetrable fortress around the vacuum between his ears.

Nothing at all can penetrate.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 3, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Ok. Please name these far right groups and tell us what they are doing that is more dangerous than bombing people and committing mass murder.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


It's incredible, isn't it??


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 3, 2017)

Tilly said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


The article that i read said Asian men. Guess it depends which article you read. It they were from period starting in 1997 and it was not just about rape. His story of thousands of rapes by Muslims holds no water.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 3, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Read some more articles, their heritage And the numbers is a mystery to no one but you


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > What's destroying the EU is the massive islamic immigration.
> ...



Yeah, did you see where that Republican Trump supporter pulled out a machete at the Louvre this morning.

Oh wait, that was a Muzzie Beast, as alway.

Well, you just keep lying and spreading fake news, little Sorosazi.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




 Yep.

The pages I listed for him were quite consistent and all from reputable sources.  One would have to go through many pages of these before finding one by an Islamist site that tried to spin it the way he is spinning it.  His trying to spin this as if it were Chinese or Japanese man raping the British children would be comical if there weren't so many like him in Europe who are taking an active role in enabling the rapes through their utter idiocy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> [
> The article that i read said Asian men. Guess it depends which article you read. It they were from period starting in 1997 and it was not just about rape. His story of thousands of rapes by Muslims holds no water.



"Asian" in the British press is Pakistani, you ignorant Sorosazi.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 3, 2017)

In both Vegas and British Bookie chains the action is, of course, no longer on who wins the American Election.

Nope.

Now it has shifted to which country will be next to leave The European Union.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


I am still waiting for your proof that Muslim men ate raping 'thousands' of women. Fake news.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




 Are you really as utterly retarded as you appear, or are you simply portraying one in order to make useful idiots look even more idiotic?

 I already supplied PAGES of reputable links.

You remind me of the bible-thumping idiots in this country ranting and raving that dinosaur bones were placed on Earth by Satan because they simply cannot handle any truth that contradicts their true belief.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Thousands of rapes. Put up or shut up.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 3, 2017)

Man...the man has been in office for just over a week - and every political problem across the globe is now his fault...was Obama not President for eight years prior to Trump?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 3, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Man...the man has been in office for just over a week - and every political problem across the globe is now his fault...was Obama not President for eight years prior to Trump?



Dejas vous!  But but Booooosh


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 3, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


This ignorant statement makes you smart?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



???

You made another ignorant post, due to the fact that you have no brain and only post hate memes from the Soros sites.

I corrected the meme you posted, since it was highly dishonest as presented.

Look, you're a leftist, lying is what you do, but you do need to be called on the hate filled lies you spew....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Man...the man has been in office for just over a week - and every political problem across the globe is now his fault...was Obama not President for eight years prior to Trump?



You've got to understand, for 8 years everything was Bush's fault. Now everything is Trumps fault. Nothing is ever Bumbling Barry's fault. To say Barry was less than perfect is RACIST, according to the Sorosazis.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 3, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



For some reason far right terrorists don't get taken seriously or merit as much media coverage, though law enforcement takes them pretty seriously. They've become emboldened by the rise in anti-immigrant sentiment and far right political parties.

National Action ban highlights concern over far right - BBC News
_The most notorious acts of extreme right-wing terror in Britain in recent years were committed by two individuals who, while acting alone, were inspired by what they had read and heard.

David Copeland, the London "nail bomber" who killed three and injured over 150 in 1999, was a member of the now defunct National Socialist Movement which he had left the British National Party in order to join.

Thomas Mair, who was jailed last month for murdering MP Jo Cox, was not a member of a political party, but was an avid reader of far-right literature, some of which had been purchased from the publishing arm of the American neo-Nazi group National Alliance. Mair also accessed extremist websites._​ 
Far-right Freital terrorist group charged | News | DW.COM | 15.11.2016
_Federal prosecutors confirmed on Tuesday that the seven men and one woman - aged between 19 and 38 - have been accused of forming the "Gruppe Freital," and carrying out five attacks on refugee and leftwing centers. All eight have been in custody since April. 


According to the investigators, the right-wing extremist group - named after a suburb of the eastern city of Dresden that has seen several anti-refugee protests - is responsible for five xenophobic or politically motivated attacks in Saxony. In a previous reports, three attacks were mentioned. 


"The goal of this group was to carry out bombing attacks on asylum-seeker facilities as well as homes, offices and vehicles of those with different political thinking," prosecutors said. "By doing that, the suspects wanted to create a climate of fear and repression."


Prosecutors allege the group *made pipe bombs and other improvised explosive devices using powerful banned firecrackers from the Czech Republic. It is accused of several attacks, including blowing up the car of a Left party politician and a Left party office in Freital, as well as two bombings of refugee homes *in which windows were blown out and one asylum-seeker suffered facial cuts. _​
Right-Wing Extremists Are a Bigger Threat to America Than ISIS
_“Law enforcement agencies in the United States consider anti-government violent extremists, not radicalized Muslims, to be the most severe threat of political violence that they face,” the Triangle Center on Terrorism and Homeland Security  reported this past June, based on surveys of 382 law enforcement groups.

The problem is getting worse, although few outside of law enforcement know it. Multiple confidential sources notified the FBI last year that militia members have been conducting surveillance on Muslim schools, community centers and mosques in nine states for what one informant described as “operational purposes.” Informants also notified federal law enforcement that Mississippi militia extremists discussed kidnapping and beheading a Muslim, then posting a video of the decapitation on the Internet. The FBI also learned that right-wing extremists have created bogus law enforcement and diplomatic identifications, not because these radicals want to pretend to be police and ambassadors, but because they believe they hold those positions in a government they have created within the United States._​

German far-Right extremists teaming up with gangs in America and Europe to plan attacks, intelligence chief warns
_In July, a Munich teenager who was reportedly inspired by the far-Right Norwegian terrorist Anders Breivik gunned down 10 people and injured 36 others near a shopping centre. 


Investigators found sheaths of Right-wing extremist material at the 18-year-old's home and said he was "clearly inspired" by Breivik's massacre of 77 people in 2011. _​


----------



## xyz (Feb 3, 2017)

It's not only his views about the EU, his views on the UN put him in the megalomanic dictator category.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 3, 2017)

Eloy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Before the vote he did not condone or condemn Brexit, he just predicted it would pass.  He also was not elected, he was a private citizen at that time.  Comparing that to Merkel is disingenuous.

Obama was the one that threatened the U.K. by saying if they chose to leave, they would be at "the end of the line" for trade negotiations.  Didn't hear any progressives complain about that, did we?  No foaming at the mouth media stories about the US President "meddling" in UK's election/referendum.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 3, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Obamas comments did not go down well with many in the U.K. I like to think he helped some of the undecideds vote out. Yay.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 3, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I have never been to a Soros sight. You are obviously close to an idiot.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 3, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


You don't know the difference between site and sight and call HIM the idiot?   


Oh, that's rich.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 3, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Making a treaty for trade between countries normally takes many months, typically years. The United States is currently in discussions with the European Union (EU) of 28 countries, including Britain. This is very complicated and any one member state of the EU can prevent any one of hundreds of clauses which happened last month when Belgium invoked its veto. President Obama indicated that Britain was creating a serious problem because currently it is involved in the negotiations. President Obama was right to send a signal to the British that they cannot simultaneously have bilateral trade negotiations as if they were not in the EU and Britain would indeed have to wait until they left the union before beginning new discussions. This puts Britain at the end of the queue. It is simply a matter of fact.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 3, 2017)

Eloy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Except it's not a fact because now they are at the front of the queue.  You also just illustrated why dealing with the EU is so difficult, any member nation can veto.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 3, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Americans always come at things as if they own the world.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Now there is an opinion without absolutely no evidence.

Hint; Christian and Jewish rape children all the time.

This is an LEO problem, not a religious issue.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > The president of the European Union Council, Donald Tusk, warned the heads of governments from all the European Union (EU) states (except England) that newly elected U.S. President Trump represents a danger to the EU because he encouraged Britain to leave the union while encouraging other states of the EU to also leave.
> ...


In the minds of the deluded, sure.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 4, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


A spelling error does not make one an idiot. Spreading fake news might.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 4, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Look at all of the White Christian male serial killers who MURDER women. Would you suggest this is typical of White Christian men?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Excellent example.  So now we have race enter the issue.  Do Asian and African males rape and kill children?


----------



## Tilly (Feb 4, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



*Rotherham child sex gang shout 'Allahu Akbar' in court as they are jailed for 80 years for abusing girls, including one who became pregnant at just 12, after being groomed with alcohol and drugs*

...The sentencing marks the end of a series of three major trials after a report on child sexual exploitation in Rotherham revealed that *more than 1,400 youngsters had been groomed, trafficked and raped in the town *over a 16-year period...

Read more: Rotherham child sex gang shout 'Allahu Akbar' in court | Daily Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 4, 2017)

Tilly said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




 I find it amazing that anybody could be SO stupid, and SO cult-like as to actually claim this is all "fake news".

Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia

Honestly, what kind of uneducated moron would think that calling these Muslims "Asian" somehow means they weren't Muslim?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 4, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> A spelling error does not make one an idiot. Spreading fake news might.




 That is just one of the MANY examples of your idiocy.  You have absolutely no cognitive function and simply parrot the attitudes you have been conditioned to parrot. Even when proof is brought forward that the world is round, you simply continue with your childish insistence that it is really flat.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 4, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Exactly. And a mod is agreeing with his nonsnense. I guess the court cases were fake too. SMH.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 4, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Exactly. And a mod is agreeing with his nonsnense. I guess the court cases were fake too. SMH.



 He appears to be quite pliable, you know.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 4, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Although Tilly thanked your post, what you wrote is not true because England is in the queue as a member of the European Union, it will lose its place and go to the end once it leaves the EU and then begin all over again with a different set of negotiations. This means going to the end.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 4, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Although Tilly awarded you with a star medal for your post, you are fundamentally misinformed. Please read Post #77 to be put right.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 4, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Very bright of you; Eloy is the one complaining about our president ruining the EU which is crap. I merely pointed out it wasn't working prior to Trump running for president.  Now that you bring up the fact that the EU has financial problems you want to lay that on my door step? I think not.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 4, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



You personally? No.  All of us as a society?  Yup.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 4, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


I am not joining in your group as I fought the corruption with everything means possible and paid the price heavily for it. So count me out of your game.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 4, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



My group?  Oh that's cute.  You lost your fight my friend.


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 4, 2017)

I've read Trump refused to meet Juncker the President of the EU Commission but I don't think he wanted to threaten the European Union. 
I think he just thinks the European Union does not deserve many attentions because it's not a real State. Politically speaking the European Union is not seen very well outstide Europe


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 4, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


I do not know you so being "your friend" would be tough. Nor do I agree with your attitude in many of your posts.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 4, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...




Meh, whuyagunna do, free will and shit.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 4, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Your liberty to have free will ends where my rights begin and mine ends where yours begin.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 5, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > A spelling error does not make one an idiot. Spreading fake news might.
> ...


You are accusing me of the things you are guilty of. Typical right wing behaviour.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 5, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


I did not say that did not happen. You are unable to keep up and comprehend.


----------



## xyz (Feb 5, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> I've read Trump refused to meet Juncker the President of the EU Commission but I don't think he wanted to threaten the European Union.
> I think he just thinks the European Union does not deserve many attentions because it's not a real State. Politically speaking the European Union is not seen very well outstide Europe


I disagree with what you said (the second part), and also I've seen your country's embassy fly the ASEAN flag.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 5, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Before the vote he did not condone or condemn Brexit, he just predicted it would pass.  He also was not elected, he was a private citizen at that time.  Comparing that to Merkel is disingenuous.
> 
> Obama was the one that threatened the U.K. by saying if they chose to leave, they would be at "the end of the line" for trade negotiations.  Didn't hear any progressives complain about that, did we?  No foaming at the mouth media stories about the US President "meddling" in UK's election/referendum.



And then, threatening The British on their own soil, shit-for-brains flies home on your dime to complain about other nations interfering in American elections.

Ah well, it's good that He's not around anymore; sheltered in a place where it's _not_ cold enough to freeze the balls off (if it had any) a brass monkey.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Feb 5, 2017)

The UK, France and Germany have been footing 2/3 of the EU budget. It's unclear as to when the UK will stop payments, but that would put even more burden on France and Germany. Voters in France and Germany would become even more frustrated with the situation. The EU is not politically sustainable.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



You spread a lot of fake news, so....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 7, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Sure, you avoid all the leftist hate sites..... ThinkProgress and Alternet are places you've never even heard of.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 7, 2017)

Treeshepherd said:


> The UK, France and Germany have been footing 2/3 of the EU budget. It's unclear as to when the UK will stop payments, but that would put even more burden on France and Germany. Voters in France and Germany would become even more frustrated with the situation. The EU is not politically sustainable.




You are one ignorant p.o.s., Italy contributes more than the UK, and pays the UK extra aid on the side. Italy can't wait for the UK to get the f_ck out of the EU.

"At €29bn, *Germany*, Europe's largest and most powerful economy, put the most money into the EU pot last year. *Poland *was the biggest recipient. It received €16.2bn in EU funds in 2013.

Overall, *Britain's* contribution to the EU pot amounted to €17bn in 2013, *behind* *Germany*, *France*, and *Italy*.

EU budget: what you need to know

France and Italy pay the bulk of the special financial aid to the UK, which UK insisted on calling a rebate instead of what it is, foreign aid.


----------



## Eloy (Feb 15, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > The UK, France and Germany have been footing 2/3 of the EU budget. It's unclear as to when the UK will stop payments, but that would put even more burden on France and Germany. Voters in France and Germany would become even more frustrated with the situation. The EU is not politically sustainable.
> ...


Britain has been a drag on the European Union as the English were always reluctant members, seeing it as no more than a common market. The will be gone in about two years and it will be their loss.

As I posted a couple of weeks ago: "The president of the European Union Council, Donald Tusk, warned the heads of governments from all the European Union (EU) states (except England) that newly elected U.S. President Trump represents a danger to the EU because he encouraged Britain to leave the union while encouraging other states of the EU to also leave."


----------



## Eloy (Feb 16, 2017)

It is reported in *THE TIMES* today that Donald Trump's defense secretary, James Mattis, told NATO allies that the USA cannot be relied upon to come to their aid unless they have given enough money to the organization. "No longer can the American taxpayer carry a disproportionate share of the defense of western values. Americans cannot care more for your children's future security than you do." James Mattis told Nato defense ministers in Brussels yesterday. (page 1) The transatlantic relationship, the newspaper concludes, is in a bruising time.

The message is clear; Europe cannot ultimately depend on Americans honoring Article 5 of the treaty which guarantees all members will support any member if attacked and President Donald Tusk of the European Council as well as Angela Merkel, Chancellor of Germany, are right when they say the EU needs to be prepared to beef-up the European Army.


----------

